
Split decision in first-ever quantum computer faceoff - jonbaer
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2017/02/split-decision-first-ever-quantum-computer-faceoff
======
M_Grey
_The ion computer achieved a 77.1% success rate, whereas the superconducting
computer succeeded only 35.1% of the time._

I mean... however long it's taking for the ion trap computer to achieve that,
they're doing markedly better than a coin flip; I find that impressive.

